# Backsplash outlets



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> Yeah, we didn't "_read it correctly_".  :laughing:
> 
> (Edit: sounds like my suggestion to trim down the wings, then tile around, would have worked after all.)


No. And yeah you still are confused but thanks for trying.

480 there's no Woody over anything. I don't want to resort to bigger cover plate if the tile ends up in wierd place.

It's over I'll make my own Madison clips.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> 480, what do you mean by "reverse them"? (thanks)


That was actually a clever solution if it was wainscoting or something.

Mark did you figure out what he was saying?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Tom M said:


> That was actually a clever solution if it was wainscoting or something.
> 
> Mark did you figure out what he was saying?


Good question. Not really, because it sounded like they could have then just have been removed entirely.

Hey, I tried. No malice intended, it's just annoying I didn't follow this one too well. I take pride in problem-solving (like many of us here.)

And my other thought was this: were the Madison clamps really not long enough?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

sometimes depending on the box depth that even of you did get deeper madison bars the bx to the box would prevent it from pulling forward if the plaster wall is real thick. I have run across that is some instances.

I don't bother with all of that any more I just cut a relief in the back of the tile to clear the clip and just notch for the screw.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, I guess we'll just have to accept the fact that using longer DIY madison bars prevents using larger cover plates.

Hmmmm. I guess I've been wrong about this since...... oh,........ 1973.


But you're right.






It's over.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

rrk said:


> I don't bother with all of that any more I just cut a relief in the back of the tile to clear the clip and just notch for the screw.


I did that on my last kitchen. On this job, all the outlets are installed upside down with the ground facing up and all and most of them have broken the plastic surrounding the ground so I became concerned that the customers are rough. I don't want to be coming back to fix popped tile.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Well, I guess we'll just have to accept the fact that using longer DIY madison bars prevents using larger cover plates.
> 
> Hmmmm. I guess I've been wrong about this since...... oh,........ 1973.
> 
> ...


How many backsplashes have you tiled?
You may want to stop patting yourself on the back and try to understand the actual problem is with the tile fitting around the box. The clearance is very tight with gfi and decora style outlets


----------

